# Weird and Fantastic Images  -  Post 'Em Here...



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

Great barrier Reef, Australia.




​


----------



## Devi (Oct 9, 2021)

@SmoothSeas, what _is_ that?


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 10, 2021)

This image was the work of pranksters around Halloween time about ten years ago. The local newspaper got a lot of mileage out of it. The forest pubs and restaurants also picked up trade from curious sightseers. Damn thing is enough to freak out any unsuspecting dog walker.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 10, 2021)

Devi said:


> @SmoothSeas, what _is_ that?



@Devi, I believe it's a lobster, or some other giant crustacean  -  there was no identification with the original source  -  but it's an amazing critter, isn't it?


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 10, 2021)

oldpop said:


> View attachment 188510


It's a hairy turtle! Hare/Turtle, geddit?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

*Max Factor with his Beauty Micrometer, a device he designed in the 1930's to help identify the areas of a person's face which needed to have their appearance reduced or enhanced by make-up.

*


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 17, 2021)

almost kaleidoscopic...




​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)

oldpop said:


>


That picture gives me the chills and not because I'm cold! Wow!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> That picture gives me the chills and not because I'm cold! Wow!


Me too. It is just so weird I really don't know what to think about it.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 8, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Great barrier Reef, Australia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 188338
> ...


That is the biggest darn crawdad I have ever seen. If I had ran across that thing back in my noodling days... I'd still be running.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)

*Cat has an excess of melanin in one eye. He sees just fine.*


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Nov 27, 2021)

Oldfart, what does that pic represent"/? where did you get it?
thanks....don


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Oldfart, what does that pic represent"/? where did you get it?
> thanks....don


I am guessing you are asking me that question?

Open this link for more information:    / strange image explanation /


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


He looks comfortable. Sort of anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------

